# Anyone take the Whey Protein Powder from GNC? Need some suggestions.



## mudawg (Jun 11, 2008)

I just started takin the Whey Protein Powder from GNC. It says to mix one full cup (provided in container) to and 8oz glass of cold water. Well, with this mixture, it is very discustin. Does anyone know what I can mix with it to make it taste better? I thought maybe bananas or strawberries. I have a 6lb jug of strawberry mix and 5lb of vanilla.  Any suggestions will be needed. 

                                   Thanks,
                                                Jake  L.


----------



## RepeatDefender (Jun 11, 2008)

When I was using whey protein, I mixed it with milk. It made a decent tasting shake in either chocolate or vanilla. You could add banana or strawberry to flavor.


----------



## mudawg (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats exactly what I was thinkin, any other way its discustin! Thx for your help..


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea, i use milk, and you already though of adding fruit so thats bout all you can do. Hope you get it tasting better.


----------



## JasonF (Jun 11, 2008)

I could never get rid of that taste no matter what I tried. Now I use Muscle Milk.  It has 32 grams of protien per serving and taste awesome.


----------



## K80 (Jun 11, 2008)

Big Mac said:


> When I was using whey protein, I mixed it with milk. It made a decent tasting shake in either chocolate or vanilla. You could add banana or strawberry to flavor.



I used to mix it with milk as well as peanut butter and put it in a blender. I only used chocolate and until I got used to the taste I would add a little hersheys chocolate syrup.  Mixing all of this together tremendously increases the calorie intake so unless you are very active I would not suggest using anything other than milk.  When I was taking it I was working out 4 days a week for 2 hard hours a day and ran 2-4 miles a day.

Whey protein is the only thing that I would recommend using because of potential side effects from the other stuff.  I don't know how much research you have put into this but to much protein is not real good for you either.

Another thing I would add is if you are hitting the gym be sure to use proper form, if you don't know what the proper form is ask someone that does(not joe blow on the next weight bench).  My body aches like I'm 50+ years old and I'm sure most of it comes from working out and doing stupid things when I was younger such as jumping out of trees and etc.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 11, 2008)

Just make sure you drink lots of liquids so you don't burn out your kidneys.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 11, 2008)

In the future....avoid GNC.  Sub par product for 2x the price.

Champion nutrition makes super tasting protien. 

Proper nutrition is 80% of gaining...and gaining the right stuff (not fat).

The only time I use whey is immedatly after a workout.  1 scoop (22 grams) of whey, 8-12 oz of milk, 8 oz of apple juice, 8-12 oz of water and one scoop of creatine- and it's the most important time to take in carbs and protien and creatine (don't over do it, most reccomendations are a tad high- and if you use it drink lots of water...it is actually one of the few suppliments endorsed by AMA (american medical association))

For great diet tips for gaining (or cutting), go to bodybuilding.com.  They also sell suppliments for a pretty good price.  Last time I bought 2 jugs of 5# protien powder, 2 1.1kg jugs of creatine for about $110 and they also shipped me a free shirt.  It will last me 5-6 months.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 11, 2008)

rjcruiser said:


> Just make sure you drink lots of liquids so you don't burn out your kidneys.



It's a slight misconceptin that too much protein will cause kidney problems....unless you have high blood pressure.


----------



## K80 (Jun 11, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> creatine



I'm surprised to here that you take that.  I know a lot of people take but I've seen a few of the side affects it causes from some of my old high school buddies.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 11, 2008)

K80 said:


> I'm surprised to here that you take that.  I know a lot of people take but I've seen a few of the side affects it causes from some of my old high school buddies.



Side effects...such as??


----------



## merc123 (Jun 11, 2008)

I've seen creatine cause bad mood swings.  Had a coworker punch out a glass window because he was mad.  He was taking creatine and whey protein.


I used to drink MetRX powders.  I like the chocolate but prefer the vanilla.  It tasted funny at first, but I got used to it and now it tastes just fine.  I tried not to water it down too much and it was almost pasty like.  Made it taste better.  Too much water and it kills the flavor too much and makes it bad tasting.

It helped though.  I used it mostly when I was overseas.  I drank it for breakfast (in lieu of food), ate lunch, worked out during dinner time and then drank a shake after I worked out.  Only meal I ate was lunch.  I gained 20 pounds in muscle mass.  I didn't get really defined like a body builder, but I got tons of mass.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 11, 2008)

merc123 said:


> I've seen creatine cause bad mood swings.  Had a coworker punch out a glass window because he was mad.  He was taking creatine and whey protein.
> 
> .





Odd....my guess is that your co-worker was also doing winney, dbol, test, superdrol, MT1...or some other hormone...

not  creatine-which only affects skeletal muscle glycogen storage and usage.


As you know, people who do roids always claim that it's something else making them gain like crazy...like creatine.


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Jun 11, 2008)

finish your whey off then take N.O explode this is great stuff ,i took it in cycles and my squat in 2 months went from 405 to 465,you have to drink a gallon of water daily with it,its definitely worth it though.anavol also works great you need to be taking a protein while taking either of these products,thats so you can see the full potential of the product,i have been takin stuff since seventh grade and am 6'-6'1" 280 goin in 11th grade,squatin 450 benchin 275 and deadliftin 615,the only thing is this stuff is so expensive that you must work hard all the time and be commited to be getting bigger and stronger!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 11, 2008)

Bubba- sounds like you have had some great results.

as an FYI, NO explode may be having a "placebo" effect on you.  Not only is the science questionable ...but the company that made it was caught not putting what they claimed was in it (as I understand it- do your own research)

Anavol was just a marketing ploy for selling more expensive creatine....I would just go with the plain micronized from a reputable company.  In fact, Anavol has be Discontinued.


I bet that you taking all this expensive stuff has just made yourself work out harder....at your age, you have sooooo much testostorone all you need is a good diet and a good lifting program...maybe 1 tsp of creatine a day at your weight.


Don't forget these suppliment companys can make claims with out any real evidence...they are very good at making a story.  I bet if I sold flour to you at $50 a month you would work out so hard that you would claim it worked.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 12, 2008)

The reason that you need to take in lots of fluids when you take these supliments is that your kidneys can't keep up with it if you don't.

Had a buddy in college that took creatine and landed himself in the hospital with kidney issues because he didn't drink enough liquids.

Just drink a lot of water and you'll be good.  Make sure your pee is clear or pretty clear.  If it ever gets dark, you know your not taking in enough fluids.


----------



## mudawg (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't believe all this great info is comin in. Thanks to all of you genius's!      Im not takin creatine, too risky for me just startin on protein powders. Maybe in college, but not high school. Keep the info comin in regularly ha.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 12, 2008)

FishingAddict knows his stuff. 

I've taken whey protein for years. If you only take it once a day, do it right after your workout. I just started taking creatine a month ago and have noticed an increase in strength- I've gone up on all my sets in the gym. No side affects at all but I have made it a point to drink more water. I fill up a gallon jug everyday and make sure I finish it before I head home from work. Drinking a gallon of water is not as easy as you might think.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 12, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> Side effects...such as??



I could never get any levels of creatin to work for me.  For some reason ANY time I took it my shoulders would break out  something awful.  Would go off it and they would clear almost immediately...yeah I know its strange, but so is life I started decreasing what I was taking of it to the point of almost taking ZERO but it did not matter.  if my body detected any it would all go to the shoulders so to speak.

I did notice a strength and longevity in the gym increase though.

btw good info on the protein intake


----------



## mudawg (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I found the best mix for the Whey Protein mix(strawberry mix)..  24oz of milk, then add 2 of the Little Debbie strawberry shortcake rolls, and last add the powder. Put it in the blender. And waazammm, instant protein shake that taste very good!


Keep addin info though, I might try creatine later on.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 12, 2008)

Ugg..I hope you are kidding.  I't ok to have a little juice/sugar and what not in your post work drink....but little debbies should not even be in your vocabulary...EVER. 

24 oz of milk...that's ok- as long as it is 1% or skim.    

Well...I can't drink that much at one time, unless I want the ability to clear a room of breathing animals in about 3 hours.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 12, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I could never get any levels of creatin to work for me.  For some reason ANY time I took it my shoulders would break out  something awful.  Would go off it and they would clear almost immediately...yeah I know its strange, but so is life I started decreasing what I was taking of it to the point of almost taking ZERO but it did not matter.  if my body detected any it would all go to the shoulders so to speak.
> 
> I did notice a strength and longevity in the gym increase though.
> 
> btw good info on the protein intake




So you did see it work, but it made you break out?  When you say break out, do you mean zits? (or rash)

Did you work out longer while you were taking it (ie- I'm taking something for working out, I best be in the gym longer and harder?)

If that's the case, it may be because your testosterone level went up.  Intense workouts = more testosterone= lesss fat and bigger muscles (and sleeping better)


----------



## K80 (Jun 12, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> Side effects...such as??



Things I've seen in my friends are acne, mood swings, and very little results.  The long term effects are unknown which in and of it's self has always been enough for me to stay way from it.  

From a mens health article "But there have been anecdotal reports of kidney damage, heart problems, muscle cramps and pulls, dehydration, and diarrhea, in addition to other negative side effects. The key word here: anecdotal."  

When I was younger and working out all the time I always heard about this kind of stuff.  I don't know how much was true but it is enough for me to stay away from it.  I also heard of one guy a county over from me that was mixing it with other stuff and the side effects caused him to have a problem with his testicles and had to have one removed.  I do not know this guy but several of my older friends at the time did(they are the ones that told me about it).  I knew several people in the county and asked them about it but didn't say any names and they said yea that was so and so(the name that was given was always the same the best I can remember).  Like I said I don't know all the details and remember even less because it was so long ago but everything I was told was he was mixing creatine with other stuff(nothing illegal) that caused it.  Like mens health said all these things are anecdotal reports even what I heard about the guy from a county over but it is enough to keep me away from it especially when you add in the unknown long term side effects. 

I also feel that anyone under 18 years old should not take anything but maybe a little whey.  With proper diets I feel that whey is not needed.  I'm a firm believer in doing things the natural way.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 12, 2008)

mudawg, leave the lil debbies out...they negate most of your workout

fishingadd...no more work out than normal, although the strength levels increased.  no matter the stuff just broke me out with acne...and only across my shoulders???


----------



## K80 (Jun 12, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> mudawg, leave the lil debbies out...they negate most of your workout
> 
> fishingadd...no more work out than normal, although the strength levels increased.  no matter the stuff just broke me out with acne...and only across my shoulders???



I agree with no lil debbies, actually when I worked out junk food did not appeal to me.  Not even my favorite which is red velvet cake.

Almost every one that I knew that took it broke out real bad with acne no matter the age and the back and shoulders was generally the worst places.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 12, 2008)

get the vanilla whey and mix it with 1 vanilla yogurt, 4 cubes of ice and pineapples....and if you want it thicker, add some oats.


----------



## mudawg (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I just figured the Lil debbies made it thicker, tasted wonderful lol. I guess I'll find somethin else out. I got 6lbs the to experiment with...Daddy told me , "One way or another, YOUR GONNA DRANK IT!" So.. Any help for the taste..


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 12, 2008)

K80 said:


> Things I've seen in my friends are acne, mood swings, and very little results.  The long term effects are unknown which in and of it's self has always been enough for me to stay way from it.
> 
> From a mens health article "But there have been anecdotal reports of kidney damage, heart problems, muscle cramps and pulls, dehydration, and diarrhea, in addition to other negative side effects. The key word here: anecdotal."
> 
> ...



Well, I can't disagree that anyone under 18 should not take it. I've got mixed feelings about this- I feel strongly it is safe if not overdosed on (like anything in life that is safe, it can be made unsafe).

But in some cases I think that if a guy sees results on it, he may be willing to try more risky things with out doing the research.

For instance, I have heard of teens taking a now banned over the counter steroid called superdrol.  

It was never labeled a steroid- because it was over the counter.  But your liver automatically converted it to a steriod.

So teens would go in and buy it (nothing is worse for a teen than steriod use- after 18 it's not great for you, but before you are fully developed it can cause perminate damage).  The guy selling it would say "take as it says on the botte"

Well..like any young kid would listen to that.  

"proper use"...if it could be called that since it should never be taken in the first place....was to take 10 MG on week, 20 MG week two...and 20 to 30 MG week three.  And there is no reason in the world to tinker with this stuff unless you have started to peak/platu- which is around 185-200#s of LEAN body weight....but most teens are no where near platue.

So, anyhow, at the dosage above, it turned out this stuff was VERY rough on your body.  People got unheard of gains (better than with some traditional steroids), but their blood work after only three weeks told that they were being posioned.

Liver enzymes would be elevated (liver over worked and   becoming damage)
BP would be up 20 or more points 
HDL (you want this high for healty arteries) should be around 50-60, but after 3 weeks would be in the single digets.
Testosterone sky high, but the part of your body that signals test to be made had shut down (meaning when you stop, you have very little testoterone).

That was at "normal dosage"...while some teens were taking twice to three times that amount.

Now, if you did this you should be on all kinds of things to at least assist with your liver and your  HDL levels....but many kids were not.

And when you finish...you need to take a presciption drug that is made for breast cancer patients to help bring your testoterone back up....kids had no idea.  They just stop taking it and the test crashes for a month...and the mucles go away (and you can grow small breast as well)

And...the worst part is that the kids saw results...so they would stay on it at high high doses for extended periods of time....cause they are teens and don't know better or are hard headded....which causes more damage to the body

So in that aspect- I don't like creatine...it may be a "gateway drug" for other over the counter stuff that may not be safe. 

I bet the story of the guy in the other county had his probems from "the other stuff" he was taking....not creatine.

Again...no one admits that they are on roids.  I knew a guy who was in college and benched 550, was 6 foot tall and wieghted 260 with 5% bodyfat...and said he did not do steriod...swore up and down (I knew him well too)....RIGHT!!! I wonder what else he lied about.

It is very possible to not get results on creatine.  Poor diet, overtraining, under training, not knowing how to train....

Mood swings are puzzling...sounds like over training...or chronic dehydratoin...or not eating enough (hypoglycemia)

Cramps and such are caused by dehydration.

It's very important to drink a gallon of water or more on creatine.  It's also important not to take too much.  You can get away with no loading phase, and only taking it immedatly after working out rather than every day.

Creatine is a natural component in mothers' milk and that creatine is absolutely necessary for brain development in the human embryo and the baby, as well as for optimal physiological functioning of the adult human body, especially the brain, nervous system, the muscles and other organs and cells of high energy expenditure, where the creatine kinase (CK) system is highly expressed and creatine levels are high...so it's not toxic by any streach (not talking about overdose...water can be toxic at right levels.)

But- if you don't feel comfratable about it, no reason to take it!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 12, 2008)

K80 said:


> I agree with no lil debbies, actually when I worked out junk food did not appeal to me.  Not even my favorite which is red velvet cake.
> 
> Almost every one that I knew that took it broke out real bad with acne no matter the age and the back and shoulders was generally the worst places.



Yum...red velvet...my favorite as well...but I have not eaten in years... (make one excuse to eat it, you will find 200)


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 12, 2008)

to add to what i suggested earlier, being the vanilla yogurt, 4 cubes of ice and pineapple....i forgot to mention natural peanut butter...it, along with oats, with help to thicken it for you, but it won't thicken it too much and it is great.


----------



## Bama52 (Jun 12, 2008)

I usually make a smoothie with ice, soy milk, splash of grapefruit juice, bananas and natural peanut butter


----------



## merc123 (Jun 12, 2008)

Too much water can cause kidney issues as well.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Jun 12, 2008)

I have taken all of the above - (no roids) - just whey shakes, creatine, NO Explode, etc.... and have not seen any dramatic gains. The whey shakes made me want to throw up! 
I'm trying another off brand nitric oxide - and have been for 2 weeks now and I can't tell any difference yet either.

I think the best thing to do is find you a diet that works for you - whether you want to gain muscle and mass or loose fat and tone - and save your money to buy healthy groceries. Like chicken breast, greenleafy veggies, and fresh fruit. Eat these items in 6-8 small meals per day. 
I've spent a small fortune on all of this stuff and have gotten the same results just by working hard and eating right.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 12, 2008)

ALLBEEF said:


> I have taken all of the above - (no roids) - just whey shakes, creatine, NO Explode, etc.... and have not seen any dramatic gains. The whey shakes made me want to throw up!
> I'm trying another off brand nitric oxide - and have been for 2 weeks now and I can't tell any difference yet either.
> 
> I think the best thing to do is find you a diet that works for you - whether you want to gain muscle and mass or loose fat and tone - and save your money to buy healthy groceries. Like chicken breast, greenleafy veggies, and fresh fruit. Eat these items in 6-8 small meals per day.
> I've spent a small fortune on all of this stuff and have gotten the same results just by working hard and eating right.



I would generally agree with you.

The one thing, in my opinioin...it to use a high glycemic whey shake with only 3/4 a tsp of creatine in it after a HARD work out.  It makes a huge difference in your recovery.

Most of the sups are just a waste...minumal gains.


Google Creatine gain studies...there is a lot of evidence that it will give people, on average, great gains.

But everyone responds diffrently.  I gain 10#s of mass almost over night when I first started taking it.  Given, it was stored glycogen water, but it's not a placebo!  Helped with streght a good deal as well.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 12, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Too much water can cause kidney issues as well.



Ive never heard this, which is unusuall since I sell replacement kidneys and machines.

So I googled this:

http://www.canada.com/montrealgazette/news/story.html?id=378f85de-27de-4046-815e-293b772666e5&p=2

Which was from yesterday.

At this point it is impossible to tell if the excess water is causing damage to the kidneys.  It is increasing a marker that indicates possible kidney damage, but the fact that the protienuria went down immedatly after they stopped drinking so much water would almost indicate that there was no damage to the nephrons.

If this is the only study out there...much  more info needs to be gathered before saying too much water causes kidney damage.


----------

